# Time for a new cube...



## Gollum999 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked a billion times, (sorry about that lol,) but I've heard different things about different cubes, and it's kinda tough to figure out which one I should buy.

So anyway, I just got a bit of extra money. I need a new cube, since my original one broke, so I need some advice on which one to buy. I definitely want some sort of DIY... other than that I'm not really sure what to go with. I'd like to keep it under $10 if possible.

So... should I just go with a Rubik's brand DIY? Or should I get something off of Cube4You? And if I go with Cube4You, what type would you recommend?

Also, what is the difference between the different types? Doesn't it have something to do with the shapes of the cubies?

Ahh, man... so many choices... so can someone help me out with this?


----------



## Toad (Oct 20, 2009)

It totally depends on the person but I highly recommend the old type A 1. It may not be the fastest cube, but it cuts corners nicely and is reliable.


----------



## Edward (Oct 20, 2009)

Watch camcubers video "which diy is right for you" he has very good info on most diy's. 

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mL2IgzycGuU&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mL2IgzycGuU&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## Novriil (Oct 20, 2009)

Also check out:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's all personal preference. Each DIY is slightly different in construction, and therefore in feel. You just need to figure out through trial and error which one you like. Personally, I would recommend the Type C, Type D, or Type A Third Model.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm... I've heard pretty good things about Type C cubes... (isn't that he type that Erik Akkersdijk uses in a lot of his videos?)

So which is better, Type C or C II? I notice that C II has the pillowed cubies... I'm not sure if I would want that just because I'm not used to it, even though it probably doesn't lock up as much.

Argh it's hard to choose.


----------



## Toad (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought the first type C you mentioned and after about 2 weeks the core has mashed up inside so one of the screws no longer stays in.

This may be very rare but it's put me off type Cs for a while atleast.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 20, 2009)

what you want is a flat studio


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 20, 2009)

I really love my CII and it really began to fly when I installed a C4U core and hardware. I have 10 different set ups and my CII hybrid is by far my favorite.

C I is light and fast and locks up. 
C II is heavier and not quite as fast but does not lock up. I found mine got faster and with the aforementioned C4U core/hardware.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> So which is better, Type C or C II?



Neither. They're just different.


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. 
Decided to go with Type C. 

Even if it's not perfect, I'm sure it will be better than my old cube, so I'm happy.


----------



## Logan (Oct 20, 2009)

If you get more money, buy a C4y brand diy, and put the type C cubies on the C4y core. One word: Amazing! (in my opinion)


----------



## Gollum999 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how long does it normally take to ship? I got the cheapest shipping... (USPS I think)  (Ordered it from cube4you BTW)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > So which is better, Type C or C II?
> ...



or you could get a type c 1.5 



















btw it takes about 2 weeks 2 ship 2 toronto from c4u.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> If you get more money, buy a C4y brand diy, and put the type C cubies on the C4y core. One word: Amazing! (in my opinion)


C4Y brand is nice but it';s no where near as fast as a CI and it locks up way more than a CII. there is no best cube.

shipping to NYC took about 2 weeks.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not know if you like pink cubes, but I think this is a pretty good deal: Go to 9cube.net and buy a pink diy type C. It is only $9.03 for me, but I have a little credit, so it might cost a little more for you. Also, if you want to chip in a little more for the white, it is $10.8 including shipping and everything.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I do not know if you like pink cubes, but I think this is a pretty good deal: Go to 9cube.net and buy a pink diy type C. It is only $9.03 for me, but I have a little credit, so it might cost a little more for you. Also, if you want to chip in a little more for the white, it is $10.8 including shipping and everything.



wdf i got my pink type c for $4 without credit!!:confused:


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know if you like pink cubes, but I think this is a pretty good deal: Go to 9cube.net and buy a pink diy type C. It is only $9.03 for me, but I have a little credit, so it might cost a little more for you. Also, if you want to chip in a little more for the white, it is $10.8 including shipping and everything.
> ...



I was including shipping and paypal charge...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



oic


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gollum999 said:
> ...



Want.

Shipping took 4 weeks to Colorado for me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...





keep drooling 

just kidding, i think they are on DX, not sure.

btw i saw it at the reception table at canadia open. too bad i didn't buy it







++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

EDIT:


here, i found it:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

Why has no one said A II from Cube4you.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> A II from Cube4you.



i get the joke.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > A II from Cube4you.
> ...



Ohhhh, under $10. Didn't see that first time I read the thread.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



umm, i was actually saying that A II is really bad..


----------



## ShahaK (Oct 22, 2009)

What about new type A III? (With the weird edges)


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

ShahaK said:


> What about new type A III? (With the weird edges)



I think they're great. Nice and rough feeling, and fast. They feel very similar to Type Cs.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I'LL KILL YOU!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats the joke


----------

